# Can't See Pictures On Card From Windows



## decado (Oct 9, 2009)

So I just got a Canon T1i (EOS500D), and I've been able to look at the SDHC card and the images on it from the My Computer folder just fine. Something strange about it though is that it would show hundreds of Local Disks and the images. Tonight when I hooked the camera up to the computer to delete images off the card, it's just showing local disks, even though my card only has 33 free MB on it. What do you think is going on here? How can I see these images in order to delete them? FYI, I did format the card on my camera before using it.


----------



## musicaleCA (Oct 9, 2009)

Er...just format the card in the camera if you want to delete them all. Even the card manufacturer will recommend this.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 9, 2009)

So the images physically aren't showing up in the computer when you connect your camera to it, but they are showing up on the camera?


----------



## decado (Oct 10, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> Er...just format the card in the camera if you want to delete them all. Even the card manufacturer will recommend this.


I did not know they would recommend this, that's what I ended up doing.



Garbz said:


> So the images physically aren't showing up in the computer when you connect your camera to it, but they are showing up on the camera?


They aren't showing up on the computer when in explorer looking at the contents of the card, but I can still import them into Digital Photo Professional, and they do show up on the camera.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok that's just down right weird. In your explorer try I think tools -> folder options, and look for an option to display hidden or system files. I wonder if the camera is hiding the images somehow.


----------

